# Shingleback Breeding advice...



## tonkashouse (May 4, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I'm one a the lucky few who has legally acquired Tiliqua rugosa asper here in the US. Daily care for these guys has proven quite simple as they've thrived with me for over a year.

I don't even know if they're a true male/female pair, but that's not too important. I figure that since they get along fine in the cage, I might as well give them the proper conditions for breeding. If they are a pair, they'll at least have a chance to figure things out.

Is there a good caresheet out there that includes breeding techniques with these cool critters? Thanks for any help.

Doug T
Doug Taylor Reptiles


----------



## Thyla (May 4, 2011)

They are similar to keeping blue tongues only they require lower humidity levels.

Bobtail Lizard Care Sheets


----------



## tonkashouse (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, however I've seen this page and the "Hibernation/Cooling" portion doesn't give any information. How cool? How Long? Pic's of males vs. females. 

Doug T


----------



## Chris1 (May 4, 2011)

i dont have pics here, but male and female tails are totally different,...females have rounder tails, males more elongated,...if yours have different tail shapes theyre different genders.

mine started showing distinctly different tail shapes at around 6-8 months old.

cant help on the cooling part,...im not planning to breed. 

shinglebacks have to be the most awesome lizards around, im totally smitten with mine!!


----------



## spongebob (May 4, 2011)

Most temperate zone Australian reptiles go into a period of brumination. This means they slow down but do not stop in the sense of a period of hibernation. The shinglebacks I've kept have been given a basking light as the heat source throughout the year and in the cooler months this is reduced to around 6 hours a day. Enough to wake them up and move around a little, but generally not warm enough to feed. This lasts from about now to mid August. The main issue is the possible increase in humidity (if you live in a humid area) arising from the reduced basking light which 'drives' away the humidity


----------

